# What DropAway Do You Shoot?



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

I had a Trophy Ridge DropZone I bought last season and used for 1 month but I wasnt too fond of it...so I went last night and bought myself a QAD Ultra Rest with LDT. Havent installed it yet but I cant wait.

Whats everyone else shoot...??


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

I SHOOT THE QAD ULTRA AND LOVE IT......I THINK YOU'LL BE HAPPY WITH IT. I HAVEN'T HAD ANY ISSUES WITH MINE AND I'VE BEEN SHOOTING IT FOR QUITE A WHILE.


----------



## reelthreat (Jul 11, 2006)

I shoot a ripcord that I have been happy with.


----------



## redduck (Jul 26, 2006)

I don't have one yet but have really been trying to convince myself I need one.


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

QAD Ultra hunter, had always used the prong type. I sure do like this one and seems like my Reflex has gained a few fps.


----------



## arcfiddler (Apr 30, 2009)

*drop rest*

I shoot a rip cord. Last year was the first year I used it, so I can't vouch for longevity, but I killed everything I pointed the bow at last year.

Smooth and quiet


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

I have the Dropzone on one and the QAD Ultra on the other. Like them both for what I use them for, I am however getting a bit more fond of the QAD holding the arrow in place, almost no matter what I go through.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Screeminreel said:


> I have the Dropzone on one and the QAD Ultra on the other. Like them both for what I use them for, I am however getting a bit more fond of the QAD holding the arrow in place, almost no matter what I go through.


Thats one reason im getting away from the DZ.. i dropped an arrow last year from the stand and knocked it off a couple times moving in the treestand... It also seemed like i was constantly tuning mine also... just couldnt get to where i was happy with it...

Anyone lookin for a slightly used DropZone? Will post into the classifieds here shortly...


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

QAD here. Only issue I had was fletching contact with the little rubber piece they give you to put on the riser. Took that off and its flawless. Love the full capture of the QAD. If anyone has one they want to get rid of Ill take it for my wifes bow


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Quackerbox said:


> QAD here. Only issue I had was fletching contact with the little rubber piece they give you to put on the riser. Took that off and its flawless. Love the full capture of the QAD. If anyone has one they want to get rid of Ill take it for my wifes bow


Look on Ebay... I bet you can find one used off of someone bow...

Just an idea...:cheers:

-Sweat


----------



## n2fishing (Jul 16, 2010)

Trophy Taker


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

On my 1996 Hoyt Raptor: Montana Black Gold Trap Door

http://www.terrysarcheryplus.com/black_gold.htm

It's an inertia release drop away, bow handle thumb cocks it up, release drops it, no strings or other mechanics to cock it.

On my Hoyt Vulcan I went to the Whiskerbiscuit, mainly because I can in Texas.

In Washington I didn't have a choice and had to go to the MBG Trapdoor since Washington State will not allow the Whiskerbiscuit because it "Affixes or holds the arrow on the rest".


----------



## JDawgog (Apr 11, 2010)

seattleman1969 said:


> On my 1996 Hoyt Raptor: Montana Black Gold Trap Door
> 
> http://www.terrysarcheryplus.com/black_gold.htm
> 
> ...


Help me out here. I'm not familiar with rules and regs outside of Texas and I'm a newb to bowhunting, but is a whisker biscuit better than a drop-away?


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

JDawgog said:


> Help me out here. I'm not familiar with rules and regs outside of Texas and I'm a newb to bowhunting, but is a whisker biscuit better than a drop-away?


It all depends on what you are wanting out of a rest. A WB is not a bad rest by any means and will fully contain your arrow but it will also loose a few FPS because of the contact of the vanes when shot. Can this affect you when hunting? Of course, but it also depends on the situation... like if you mostly shoot less than 25 yards on your average shot then it might not make much diff. but shoot out to 50 plus yards for some of your larger game then yes.. it could affect the shot a little more.

Some people just prefer the WB over a dropaway, I started with a whisker biscuit and moved up to a dropaway but like i said... just depends on the person and situation.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

JDawgog said:


> Help me out here. I'm not familiar with rules and regs outside of Texas and I'm a newb to bowhunting, but is a whisker biscuit better than a drop-away?


Depends on your taste. I had one on my first bow and used it for quite a while, then swapped over to the Trophy Ridge Drop Zone looking to add a couple of FPS and I wanted the option of being able to use FOB'S. Did it help out on the speed, about 3-5fps is all I could tell. It was a bit more quiet however, and I didn't knock off as many vanes.

For actual hunting however, it's a hard sell one over the other. You would just ahve to shoot a bow with each on it to actually distinguish a difference. I have shot them both equally accurately so can't say that is an issue. They will hold an arrow in place a LOT better than most dropaways, but then again with the QAD you get the same containment but with a drop away rest.


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Rip Cord-Red Zone. I have been very happy with it.


----------



## seattleman1969 (Jul 17, 2008)

Most people in Texas stand hunt, so the whisker biscuit becomes a simple matter of taste.

In Washington I still hunted for elk and blacktails. The biscuit would have been easier to keep an arrow knocked on, since it does loosely hold the arrow within the rest.

Stand hunting I would take the drop away over the biscuit and will probably get one for my new bow, just haven't yet. With the Vulcan, it shoots so fast a couple FPS loss, due to the biscuit, really doesn't matter. It literally shoots 80-90 FPS faster than my Raptor.

Different states have very different regs regarding archery and blackpowder especially. In Washington for instance, the blackpowder weapon of choice must be "Open to the elements" and not utilize "any modern priming device such as 209 shotgun primers", additionally the use of jacketed and sabot bullets is prohibited. So basically it's hawken style rifles which is the spirit of muzzleloading if you ask me anyway. Archery regs there include no overdraw devices and arrow weights of 6 grains per pound of draw weight with a minimum weight of 300 grains including broadhead, and no electrical devices of any kind attached to the bow. this means no lighted sights, cameras, lasers, etc.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Ive got my Trophy Ridge DropZone Guide Series in the classifieds for $50 if anyone is interested.. shoot me a PM... only used for one month.. originally paid a litlle over 100


----------



## NOFNSUZIES (Mar 20, 2007)

JDawgog said:


> Help me out here. I'm not familiar with rules and regs outside of Texas and I'm a newb to bowhunting, but is a whisker biscuit better than a drop-away?


It used to be(in my opinion) due to the fact that it held your arrow in position and was extremely difficult to knock off or come off during your draw cycle. Over the past several years however the drop aways have come a long way and some of the fall aways of today can't be outdone by the whisker biscuit in any way. They are slightly faster, quieter, easier on your fletchings, shoot more consistent groups(in my opinion), all while keeping your arrow fully contained on the rest. That's what convinced me to upgraded from a whisker biscuit to the QAD several years ago. They are a little more expensive, but sometimes you pay for engineering and it's worth it.........My .02

Here's what i'm talking about.
http://www.qadinc.com/pc-16-5-ultra-rest-pro-series-ld.aspx

BTW- I still think the biscuit is a great rest.....I've killed many critters off of one


----------



## jamesl (Jun 13, 2010)

quad HD or Pro. Good rest.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I have shot whisker biscuits in the past and like them. They can be hard on std. 4" vanes (need to shoot Blazers), but, it's hard to argue with functionality and dependability. As a hunting rest, they are hard to beat. I currently shoot a Hostage Pro. which is basically an improved whisker biscuit.

I've never wanted to shoot a drop away rest because my father always told me, "if it's mechanical, it will break." And, knowing my luck, it would break as I drew on the buck of a lifetime.

Having said all that, I think if I was going to shoot a fall away rest I would probably shoot the QAD Ultra-Rest with the new Lock Down feature.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

TXPalerider said:


> I have shot whisker biscuits in the past and like them. They can be hard on std. 4" vanes (need to shoot Blazers), but, it's hard to argue with functionality and dependability. As a hunting rest, they are hard to beat. I currently shoot a Hostage Pro. which is basically an improved whisker biscuit.
> 
> I've never wanted to shoot a drop away rest because my father always told me, "if it's mechanical, it will break." And, knowing my luck, it would break as I drew on the buck of a lifetime.
> 
> Having said all that, I think if I was going to shoot a fall away rest I would probably shoot the QAD Ultra-Rest with the new Lock Down feature.


How do you like the hostage pro? My buddy bought one of those when i got my QAD but I wasnt that interested in it having just changed from a WB.

As far a breaking down... ive always heard good stories but I can see your point... my luck would have it that way also...:biggrin:


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Sweat said:


> How do you like the hostage pro? My buddy bought one of those when i got my QAD but I wasnt that interested in it having just changed from a WB.
> 
> As far a breaking down... ive always heard good stories but I can see your point... my luck would have it that way also...:biggrin:


I like the Hostage Pro a lot. All the benefits of the WB without the vane issues.


----------



## jmose46635 (Jun 10, 2010)

Rip Cord here. 4 or so years. No problems yet, but that buck of a lifetime has not stepped out yet either.


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

jmose46635 said:


> Rip Cord here. 4 or so years. No problems yet, but that buck of a lifetime has not stepped out yet either.


If that buck of a lifetime steps out... it might not have anything to do with the rest... haha... the fever will get ya...sad3sm


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Only just started shooting but I am shooting a ripcord on an Evotek and am finding grouping very good out to 30 yards.....


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

TXPalerider said:


> I have shot whisker biscuits in the past and like them. They can be hard on std. 4" vanes (need to shoot Blazers), but, it's hard to argue with functionality and dependability. As a hunting rest, they are hard to beat. I currently shoot a Hostage Pro. which is basically an improved whisker biscuit.
> 
> I've never wanted to shoot a drop away rest because my father always told me, "if it's mechanical, it will break." And, knowing my luck, it would break as I drew on the buck of a lifetime.
> 
> Having said all that, I think if I was going to shoot a fall away rest I would probably shoot the QAD Ultra-Rest with the new Lock Down feature.


What is the difference between the Hostage and Hostage Pro?

I have the Hostage on a package bow and wonder if it's worth the $60 to upgrade. If it's just the brushes, I am curious if the Hostage Pro replacements will adapt to the original Hostage.

As for vane twist, I have a 1 degree and 3 degree. It seems like the 1 degree would be better for this to reduce vane contact with the brushes. Thoughts???


----------



## Sweat (Jun 1, 2010)

Main Frame 8 said:


> What is the difference between the Hostage and Hostage Pro?
> 
> I have the Hostage on a package bow and wonder if it's worth the $60 to upgrade. If it's just the brushes, I am curious if the Hostage Pro replacements will adapt to the original Hostage.
> 
> As for vane twist, I have a 1 degree and 3 degree. It seems like the 1 degree would be better for this to reduce vane contact with the brushes. Thoughts???


Im thinking your right with the question on vane twist. When you have a pass thru style rest like the Whisker Biscuit or hostage.. you will prolly want to go with a straighter style of vanes (if not completely straight).. it will make it easier on your vanes and not tear them up as quick.. and no telling how the contact will affect accuracy while trying to twist thru the brushes... it might be best to shoot straight vanes and twisted vanes and see how they compare and see which one your rest likes better...

It also depends on what kind of head your shooting also to tell which vanes will perform better.

-Sweat


----------

